# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Авторские песни Светланы Крицкой для детей и взрослых

## legenda

Пишу давно, решила поделиться с форумчанами своим творчеством.

Первая песня, которую предлагаю вам, дорогие друзья - 
"Кружится планета добра". слова и музыка мои, поёт солистка вокальной студии "Ветер детства" Дарья Баркова.
           Ссылка на плюс: http:/*************.com/files/3hkuscxb3 
           Минус: http:/*************.com/files/xyq7fsd35

----------


## legenda

Ещё одна песенка для взрослых вокалистов  - "Молитва о звезде". Написана на слова Леонида Губанова, исполняет Дмитрий Барков.
Плюс : http:/*************.com/files/dcm5i4gmm
Минус: http:/*************.com/files/cnr52c0h3

----------


## Лев

*legenda*, 
Лучше было бы размещать на ресурсах, где можно слушать сразу... www.dump.ru www.realmusic.ru

----------


## lestar

Присоединяюсь. Слушать будет гораздо удобней.

----------


## lihovcovaty

планета добра - глоток свежего воздуха.Желаю композитору неиссякаемого вдохновения, творческих взлётов и продожать радовать нас своими необыкновенными  просто сказочными песнями песнями Татьяна Омск.

----------


## Чара

Красивая музыка. Но второй файл уже удалён. Разве не автор его туда выложила?

----------


## Taskultura

"Планета добра", красивая лирическая песня, можно пожалуйста обновить ссылку "минус". Спасибо

----------


## Angel_Stike

Мне бы очень хотелось услышать песню "Кружится планета добра". Уверена, что мне бы очень пригодилась она в работе. Жаль, что файл удалён. Не подскажете, где можно эту песню прослушать?

----------

